# Carved Soap and Curtain pole (MP53s)



## GreiginFife (Jul 29, 2012)

So I bought a rather beautiful set of Mizuno MP-53s from a certain Alex1975 on here last week (He assures me they are finest quality Imperial Leather heads and B&Q Value shafts with old inner tube grips)...

Anyway, I digress. I had no game this weekend as out of the comp that's being played so decided to give these babies their first outing at the practice ground. I will summarise my findings... bloody AWESOME... there! 

Ok, seriously. These are fitted with the Rifle PX 5.5 shafts and how I have not had these in my irons in the past I will never know (despite 2 custom fits). 
I decided that I would hit 10 balls with each working up from the 5 iron just to warm myself up. 
My old MP-52s would give me a 5 iron distance of around 170 yards (+/- 5 yds) and our practice area is 185 long wit markers at 100, 150 and 175 with cabbage beyond the 185 point. 
These were sweet and I mean SWEET! I could not hit a bad shot with them. I went through each club looking to see how far each went in comparison. 
Then when the time came, I had to wander out to retrieve my ammo. Great dispersion of only a few yards at each group of shots. Right up until I went to retrieve the ones hit with the 5... only two of them were in the short stuff. I had to search for ages in the deep stuff to find the 8 that broke the boundary. 
I have never felt so confident in hitting a 5 iron in my life. 

The shafts just give a wonderful mid flight that is penetrating and soft. Contact was always clean and central. 
I found I could easily shape shots with the 5 and 6 irons which I struggled to do consistently with my 52s. 
I intended to maybe put in an hour or so up there, ended up I was there for nearly 4 hours just hitting al after ball and watching them fly. 

Looks wise, I don't think Mizuno make a bad looking club (ok maybe the JPX Pro's are a bit ungainly) and the 53s are no exception. Strikingly good looking with a thin top line and nice narrow sole. 
Alex has had these fitted with GP MC Mizuno blue grips (the actual Mizzy branded ones) and this just finishes them off completely. 

My opinion, one of the best iron sets I have used - EVER!

Thanks Alex. :clap::thup:


----------



## DelB (Jul 29, 2012)

So come on then - it wasn't really apparent from your review - do you like them or not??? :whoo:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 29, 2012)

DelB said:



			So come on then - it wasn't really apparent from your review - do you like them or not??? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

They're alright... :ears:


----------



## thecraw (Jul 29, 2012)

Good shaft. Always makes a difference having a good engine.


----------



## Moff (Jul 30, 2012)

Out of interest what shaft were you using prior to the 5.5?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2012)

Moff said:



			Out of interest what shaft were you using prior to the 5.5?
		
Click to expand...

My old 52's were CF with TT Dynalite Gold XP R300. This was 3 years ago though so just wondering how much my swing has evolved through that time.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 30, 2012)

The PX 5.5 is a wonderful shaft. I have read that some people fine it boardie but for me it is extremely talkative, more so in the 53s than my current JPX Pro. I just love them, far nicer than the DG or KBS that were the other pics at the time. Sadly the shafts cost me what I sold you the clubs for.

I loved them, absolutely loved them but the 800 Pro are something that give me confidence in a totally different way, I keep flying pins which is a better problem for me than not hitting greens.


Look after them buddy, you are the correct new owner for them!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Look after them buddy, you are the correct new owner for them!
		
Click to expand...

If ever there was a man to take care of a set of Mizzies... 
Love them already. My only danger is that I now want to play all the time with them and I am already carrying a wrist injury... Does not bode well.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 30, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			If ever there was a man to take care of a set of Mizzies... 
Love them already. My only danger is that I now want to play all the time with them and I am already carrying a wrist injury... Does not bode well.
		
Click to expand...


Your right wrist ye? Stop playing with it brother, this is golf not porn!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Your right wrist ye? Stop playing with it brother, this is golf not porn!!

Click to expand...

Yep, I know this was the REAL reason you got rid of the 53s... too much "rolling" of the wrists.... :ears:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 30, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Yep, I know this was the REAL reason you got rid of the 53s... too much "rolling" of the wrists.... :ears:
		
Click to expand...

The really strange part is I have an ongoing right wrist problem... it was too much database admin for me though!!! I promise...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			The really strange part is I have an ongoing right wrist problem... it was too much database admin for me though!!! I promise...
		
Click to expand...

Is that what you crazy kids are calling it these days... 

Seriously though, great irons Alex. I am in danger of more serious injury if I don't just give the game a break for even a couple of weeks...


----------

